

Cheapest way to buy an iPhone in the UK / The seperation of devices and carriers - cgarmstrong
http://cgarmstrong.me/post/22369448633/the-cheapest-way-to-buy-an-iphone-in-the-uk

======
celticninja
I have suggested this to everyone I know who asks me about getting an iPhone
on contract.

I used to send out a little excel sheet detailing the expected costs and
actual costs to show how much differecne there was, especially as most UK
contracts now want you to sign up for a 24 month deal, tying you in to a
longer contract at a rate of £30 or £40 per month.

I currently use O2 but will be switching to giffgaff next month because of
that unlimited data deal.

